# worm that makes a hole??



## JennKBM (Feb 25, 2005)

Trying to find out what type of ?worm? makes almost a 'burrowing' hole in a cats neck. My cat does not have this - but I seen it years ago. There was a small perfectly round hole on my mother in law's cats neck, in the front under his chin. From what I remember it had she had told me it was a worm, they get on their neck under their head to where they are unable to get to that area and they have to be dug out? I honestly have no details, clue other than this.. She has since passed away or I would have just asked her. Anyone have any clue as to what I'm talking about. Maybe it's not technically a worm but some other parasite? I've searched this board and the internet for burrowing parasites, read on worms and have came up with nothing. Anyone know?? 
Just looking for the facts due to a silly conversation - in which I look like I'm crazy :wink: 
Thanks in advance


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I've seen that kind of wound caused by a maggot...or could it have been Hookworm?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm guessing a maggot. There's a type of parasite found in Africa that is a worm that burrows into the skin, but I think its hosts are larger mammals and it's not found outside Africa. If I get a chance, I might Google for it out of curiosity, but I really don't think it's the answer to the question here.


----------



## JennKBM (Feb 25, 2005)

Well it's disgusting - but I must have found it.. It actually is a Cuterebra or even called a Warble. It's common parasite in rabbits, cats, squirrels... I've not finished reading but it's really pretty nasty.. For those of you that have never seen this - may find a few of these sites interesting.

http://cal.vet.upenn.edu/dxendopar/para ... tebra.html

http://www.bobmckee.com/Client%20Info/S ... larva.html



http://petplace.netscape.com/articles/a ... artID=1257


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That sounds like the answer to the question. Thank you!!  Pretty icky to think about..... :x


----------



## Vanessatx (May 12, 2005)

eeeewww


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

They are pretty disgusting. I had some rabbits a few years back that had the same problem. I had to put peroxide on the wound, and believe it or not, the larva from the Warble Fly do not like that stuff. They started to move out of their "hole", so I grabbed a pair of tweezers and pulled them out. 
For your information, Warble Fly larva is commonly found in cows , horses, donkeys, and goats. All of the fore-mentioned animals tend to be out in the pastures grazing. It is quite common in grazing animals. If the problem is not treated immediately, the larva will litterally eat the host animal alive.
Now that is just nasty.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah, it's also called a Bot Fly.
I have a friend who's dog will get it occasionally. It's pretty gross.

Jennifer


----------

